
Era of Jumbo Jet Nears End - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/airbus-earnings-hit-by-lower-aircraft-deliveries-1501138056?mod=e2fb
======
geezerjay
Article is paywalled. What a waste of a perfectly good click.

